
What's the best privacy focused DNS host? - Minenash
I&#x27;ve heard of 1984&#x27;s, but I&#x27;m not sure if it&#x27;s the best.
======
jstewartmobile
your own, seconded.

------
verdverm
Hosting your own DoH server

